# How do YOU mod your tools for comfort?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a broken ice scraper the other day and so I took the foam off and taped it to my short box handle, woo hoo it's comfy!










Then tonight I was about to throw out the padding off of an old set of headphones an viola! Bazooka padding!


















What things have you done to make your tools more comfy?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I like to pick up the black spilt foam some plumbers leave on the job and tape it to my box handles like you did, sure does save your hand at the end of the day.

I use a sponge, stuck in the end of my taper in the summer to help keep the mud from crusting so bad


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sponge in the end of the tube,that's a smart little simple trick,thanks,I'll be doing that one tomorrow


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Way Cool!!!*

:thumbup1: Ahhhh the creative mind...:clap:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

snowboard bindings on my S2 stilts. i'll post a pic later today.


----------

